# Chainring 46T for Ultegra



## vcnz (Jun 18, 2009)

I've a Ultegra SL crank and I'ld like to change the setup from 50/34 to 46/34

Did anybody try it? Which chainring should I buy ?

Thank you


----------



## traumabill (Sep 16, 2007)

I just did the same thing - with a Sram Crank - S550. I swapped in an FSA chainring..works great.

HTH,

Bill


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Does Shimano make an Ultegra 46 tooth chainring? I know they make Dura-Ace cross sized rings for the pros... I think I even saw a 47 or 49 on the WeightWeenies forum.


----------



## JFRCross (May 25, 2007)

Any 130 BCD 46T chainring will fit. Below is link to discussion that has some options for you.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=123559


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

JFRCross said:


> Any 130 BCD 46T chainring will fit. Below is link to discussion that has some options for you.
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=123559


It appears you have a compact crankset.
Not sure about it but I think it is 110 BCD.
I would just take some vice grips and break off 4 teeth.
Na, go to cyclocross world. they might have some left.


----------



## JFRCross (May 25, 2007)

My bad assumption, you are most likely correct, 110 BCD is it. That makes it even easier to find a 46T ring.


----------



## vcnz (Jun 18, 2009)

Thank you guys, I ordered an fsa 46T.
It's 110 BCD...hopefully i will not miss the 50T on the road


----------



## yo mamma (Aug 10, 2009)

vcnz said:


> Thank you guys, I ordered an fsa 46T.
> It's 110 BCD...hopefully i will not miss the 50T on the road


I'm running 34/46 w/ a 12x27 9sp cassette and don't really miss the higher gears, even on the road. You probably won't, either, as long as you're running 'cross tires or big, meaty touring tires. Now, put your 700x25 road tires on, maybe a different story.


----------



## TWD (Feb 9, 2004)

vcnz said:


> Thank you guys, I ordered an fsa 46T.
> It's 110 BCD...hopefully i will not miss the 50T on the road


Just put the 50T back on there once cross season is over. I run an ultegra SL compact with 36x46 rings for racing, and swap back to the stock 34/50 in the 9 month "offseason". The 34 is nice for riding steep climbs offroad, and the 50 is nice on the road.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

the FSA works well on the Ultegra SL, the shifting is a little better with the original ring though.

Keep the 50t, put some 700x23c on it and ride it on the road during the summer


----------

